# Pics of LFS, PART 2



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I know, the quality sucks. I will get a new camera in a couple months, anyways, here are the blurry pics! I dentify what you can haha.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

There are plastics seperators between these...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

another


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Trying to fight through the wall haha


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

More fighting through the divider.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Fighting again!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

,...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

///


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Big tank pics. This tank is over 1500 gallons!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice fish, WHAT KIND IS IT? (1500+ gal tank)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Shark?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

blurry


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

burry with a SHARK?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I like that fish.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

What kind, I like?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hehe


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Damn reflection, this tank is HUGE, what gallon capacity do you guys think?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

big tank.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

That red spotted fish is a red texas, and very nice.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

EDIT...not exodons it was my mistake as saying that it was. my bad.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

EXODON


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

TURTLE POWER!!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Never seen these before...lol..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Woooow Goooooldfiiiish.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

EEL!!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

EEL!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

cichlids look sweet


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ahahahah starfish!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

A small section of their goods. I will be buying plenty hahah!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I wish my lfs had a selection like that, wow dude


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

local mall fish or what!?! haha jk.dood props to you n your local fish store...keep it up.peace. n good luck with your red devil one smoot fish i must say i miss mine..







aight


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

filo in that tank with the huge pacu and red tail catfish and flower horn (on this page)...is this a parrot ? its huge


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

If you are talking about the black fish in the back, he is MASSIVE, the pics don't really show his size, and I do think that is a parrot.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

warning























dam did u take any pics of the store u went to


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> warning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats your problem? There is a guy starting a LFS here, and im trying to give him ideas. As well as share pics with others.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

death do you always have a problem.. goodness i for one liked the pics although there was 3 pages of them but hey they were awesome. and since this is a fish forum its not like he was spamming in the lounge i dont know why u all jump down on filo anyway.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > warning
> ...










nothing im just messing with you
i love thoise pics
thats a sweet as fish store



> slckr69 Posted on Nov 30 2004, 05:39 PM
> death do you always have a problem.. goodness i for one liked the pics although there was 3 pages of them but hey they were awesome. and since this is a fish forum its not like he was spamming in the lounge i dont know why u all jump down on filo anyway.


read above it was a joke


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

I think the post labeled "Exodons" were actually Flag Tailed Prochilodus.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

yea those are flag tails i didnt notice the mis-post


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

sweet lfs, I wish we had one like that in Canada..


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

pretty bad ass lfs..


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

awesome


----------



## Cyrax (Oct 14, 2004)

That's one awesome lfs!!


----------

